# New NodakOutdoors.com Sponsor - Wilderness Calls



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - Wilderness Calls.

http://wildernesscalls.com/

Wilderness Calls is a Georgia outdoors community full of information.

I'd like to welcome them to Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Welcome to nodakoutdoors. I got your question of the day right, the one about "what is a flash in the pan". I was trying to keep my mind of another gun, but thanks anyway.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome to Nodak.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Welcome to this site of discriminating sportpersons!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice to have you on the site.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

welcome to our home.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Welcome to NDO!! :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:welcome: And thanks for supporting the site!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to Nodak


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

welcome. thanks for the sponsorship :welcome:


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Great to have you as a sponsor...


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

welcome to the site!!!! :lol:


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

:welcome: :jammin:


----------

